# My eczema gets bad with a high protein diet



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

When I start training again and start having more protein my eczema starts coming out more. It normally gets so bad it splits all over my fingers and makes weights/MMA very unconformable to do.

Been out of this for a while but is there anything I can do to counter this other than lower my protein?

Thanks


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

What's your omega 3 content of diet like? There are strong links in numerous studies between either having a very low omega 3 intake or with having a decent amount but excessive omega 6 as well screwing up the ratio (which should be 1:3 omega 3:6). If your protein intake is high then it's quite likely your omega 6 intake is high too.

3g of fish oil daily, on top of no longer cooking with omega 6 heavy vegetable oils, has really helped my sister clear hers up - has gone from a big problem to hardly anything and only very occasionally.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> What's your omega 3 content of diet like? There are strong links in numerous studies between either having a very low omega 3 intake or with having a decent amount but excessive omega 6 as well screwing up the ratio (which should be 1:3 omega 3:6). If your protein intake is high then it's quite likely your omega 6 intake is high too.
> 
> 3g of fish oil daily, on top of no longer cooking with omega 6 heavy vegetable oils, has really helped my sister clear hers up - has gone from a big problem to hardly anything and only very occasionally.


Ok mate, will try and get some fish oils as to be honest it's rather low. Prob 50g of smoked salmon a day and that's it.

I use Olive Oil if I cook anything.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## courage (Apr 21, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> What's your omega 3 content of diet like? There are strong links in numerous studies between either having a very low omega 3 intake or with having a decent amount but excessive omega 6 as well screwing up the ratio (which should be 1:3 omega 3:6). If your protein intake is high then it's quite likely your omega 6 intake is high too.
> 
> 3g of fish oil daily, on top of no longer cooking with omega 6 heavy vegetable oils, has really helped my sister clear hers up - has gone from a big problem to hardly anything and only very occasionally.


thanks for the tips! I'll be giving that a try


----------

